# Applying for a 2nd year under the IEC Visa



## steve47 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Please bare with me as I'm a first time user of this site. I am due to fly out to Toronto on Tuesday 25th September and I am quite keen on doing a 2nd year.

When it come to producing a police certificate I have a spare copy for when I purchased one for my 1st year. My question is can I use the spare copy for my 2nd year? It was issued on the 14th January 2012 and I have read my frequently asked questions on the IEC website and it says it is valid for 12 months so does that mean I can use it? Or do I have to purchase a brand new one?

If any one could clarify this for me, I will be forever grateful.

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## steve47 (Sep 3, 2012)

Any one?


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sure I've read that the certificate needs to be 6 months (or under) when you apply.


----------



## peaceandpancakes (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't help you with your question but I have one for you? You can apply for a 2nd year with the IEC visa? I thought it was just for one year that's amazing news would i have to apply when they are released again around december time? 

thanks


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

I am not sure how the system works for UK passport holders, but Australian passport holders can apply for a new IEC working holiday visa within 12 weeks of there current one expiring, so at the end of your first two years you can start applying for your second two years..

You then need to leave the country in order to activate the new one, (day trip to the US is suffice)

You will need a new police clearance for this, and its recommended you get all new photo's and documents for everything requested of you. Just treat the new visa exactly as it is (a brand new visa, unrelated to your old one)

hope this helps


----------



## peaceandpancakes (Sep 10, 2012)

Ahh Ok Yeah I think the governments have a thing set up but not with the UK  I may email them to find out thank you for your help


----------



## steve47 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys!

Ive spoken to a few people and the police certificate is valid for 12 months so I could use my spare copy if I wanted to.

However, I'm gonna apply for a brand new one as the spare copy is only valid until Jan 2013 and i'm not confident my application won't be processed in time. Any body know how often employers sponsor people on IEC visas? If all goes according to plan i'd love to apply for permanent residency and stay put.


----------

